# I just don't get it



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I honestly don't get how people can be afraid of GSD's. Yeah I know they do police work etc... however they are such clowns and just all around goofballs I don't get how you can be afraid of them.

A little bit ago Jinx was laying on my lap and just started lightly nibbling on my wedding ring like she was tasting it. Then she started using her paws to hold my hand still and started to really work on it not caring a finger was attached. I cracked up laughing because if I turned my hand over she went after the band and if I turned the other way she went after the diamond. She turns a year next week and never cared about my ring but apparently tonight she had an issue with it and kept going for a good 15-20 minutes even doing a little ticked out whine as she kept trying.

Then I stretched and my shirt lifted a little showing my belly button and she pushed her nose into it which of course made me jump and then SHE LICKED IT!  I chuckled of course because it was unexpected and kinda funny BIG MISTAKE! Then for the next half hour she would use her paw and lift my shirt up lick my belly button then cut her eyes up at me and wag her tail just waiting for the laugh (just like a little kid blowing raspberries on your belly) I would chuckle shake my head and call her a dork and cover my stomach and she would do it again she thought it was the funniest game and stayed rather amuzed with it. She is such a dork! I see her doing such crazy things and I know I'm not alone I forget who it was but someone on this board had their dog poking them in the butt in class because people laughed at it once. They are such clowns if you laugh once they do it a million times to get the laugh. 

Like I said I have a dog basically giving me raspberries on my belly and people want to cross the street and be afraid of her.. I just don't get the GSD fear thing (and this is coming from someone who was bit by one as a child)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have moments where i really dont get it because i'm not afraid of them so its hard to understand. BUT then I look at them sometimes and I see just how big there are and it clicks. Then you add in the police word or MWD factor and it makes sense as well. 

When I did my volunteer time this weekend at the Tri-County Animal Shelter, there was a BIG male in there. And when i say big, this guy was BIG!!!! He was EASILY 100lbs but i would wager he was actually about 120 and NOT overweight. He had perfect body composition going on. He's really a big sweetie but seeing how big he is, i can understand how people can be nervous about the breed. A couple of the workers were surprised how easily I went in and pulled him out of his kennel and how easily he listened to me but refused to listen to anyone else. Then they learned i have shepherds of my own. I guess we just speak the language lol. 

I think for us to realize the potential reasons people may be afraid, we have to step back and try and see it how they see it instead of how we see them which is silly goofballs.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I get that fact but I guess for me its harder to understand because of my personality. If I dont know something I HAVE to research and learn it so I get people being afraid because they don't know but for me I would learn the breed. I used to have a fear of them because it was the only dog that ever bit me (chased me down the street and took me off my bike to take the bite) so I had a fear but as I got older I had to learn about them because I knew nothing about them and then of course fell in love. I have done the same thing with rotts because they have a rather intimidating presence. Guess its just hard for me because I hate not knowing and most of the time if you learn about something its no longer as intimidating or threatening.. most people are afraid of the lies or afraid of the unknown.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally, I wonder if it's because many people buy dogs based on their looks. THEN they find out about the breed's tendencies, quirks, requirements, etc. Many people can't handle a GSD, and god help them if it's badly bred. 

These dogs go a long way to ruining the reputation of the breed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I get that fact but I guess for me its harder to understand because of my personality. If I dont know something I HAVE to research and learn it so I get people being afraid because they don't know but for me I would learn the breed. I used to have a fear of them because it was the only dog that ever bit me (chased me down the street and took me off my bike to take the bite) so I had a fear but as I got older I had to learn about them because I knew nothing about them and then of course fell in love. I have done the same thing with rotts because they have a rather intimidating presence. Guess its just hard for me because I hate not knowing and most of the time if you learn about something its no longer as intimidating or threatening.. most people are afraid of the lies or afraid of the unknown.


 
I do the same thing. I research and study and learn as much as i can for just about everything that interests me. Dogs interest me and I've always loved shepherds since watching my first K9 demonstrations when I was a litte kid. I had a friend across the street that had a big white shepherd named Samson. I didnt know he was a shepherd until after he was long gone. I've never had a problem with dogs. I've been chased down a couple times but i never had a fear. I am a little nervous about Great Danes because of one who was said by all to be friendly but chose me to bite when I was checking my mail but I still enjoy meeting them, i'm just a little more reserved about them. I'd like to have one in the future and i'm slowly working past my nervousness because i know not all dogs are bad and i've always known that but their size alone.... yeah. And with me working on becoming a certified dog trainer i'll be dealing with all types of dogs. I may not like all breeds but... end of the day, they go home with their owners! lol.

I definitely wish people would do more research and learning instead of remaining ignorant and dont even get me started on the ones who just jump on the 'THATS A BAD DOG BREED!!!!" wagon.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it's a combo of people perception of the breed mixed with some dogs (in general) just being unpredictable mixed with their intimidating looks and that's where it comes from.

When I walk Lucy down the street, I'll see pretty much everyone i pass staring at her in the corner of their eye as we pass. It's like they're just waiting for something bad to happen. 

I think the best we can do as owners of this breed is to continue to display our well mannered and trained dogs as example of what good dogs GSD's can be to the leery. Just try to always set a good example of our dogs.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I took Axel trick or treating last night...and after ALOT of people dodged us, skipped the house we were at to get away from us, shrieked, and just generally acted like idiots when they saw him, like he was the scariest thing out on halloween (he was being a PERFECT lil gentleman too...quite, unphased by the weirdness, sitting quietly when my son was going to the door, heeling right by me while we walked...etc...) I came to the conclusion that alot of people are just STUPID. LOL!
We did have 3 groups of 5+ little kids stop and mob him petting him, and 1 little 1 year old dance up to him doing a happy dance (to get a gentle kiss on the cheek from Axel), so not everyone is a nut...LOL! Axel ate it up, and loved every minute of it  Kids are his favorite thing 
But yeah...he is SOOOO scary ROFL!!


----------



## bianca11 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had the same experience with my GSD....people will see me with her and cross the street or turn around and take another route....Whenever there are small dogs around the owners will pick them up and hold the,....and my dog just continues to walk away merrily...just happy go lucky...my baby is just a great big suck with a great personality it's just really sad that people don't take the time to see that....


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I try not to think to much into it past the fear factor. Some people might be "stupid" but some also have an honest fear.

I am TERRIFIED of spiders. If you have a pet spider and bring it out around me thinking to be funny, I WILL swat out at it and possibly kill it if I can't run away. I've hurt myself before from seeing them and falling over a chair backwards.

Its a phobia I have got better with over time, but at one point I could not look at pictures or read about them.

Try to take out the dog/GSD part. Yeah some people are just ignorant, some clueless and some are honestly afraid.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bianca11 said:


> I have had the same experience with my GSD....people will see me with her and cross the street or turn around and take another route....Whenever there are small dogs around the owners will pick them up and hold the,....and my dog just continues to walk away merrily...just happy go lucky...my baby is just a great big suck with a great personality it's just really sad that people don't take the time to see that....


 
GAH!!! We took Shasta out with us when we took the kids out trick or treating. One guy was walking his pug puppy and saw Shasta. He snatched the puppy up before we were anywhere near him. He then proceeded to explain to me that he meant no offense but their last pug had been killed by the neighbors pit bull (he lives out in town instead of base housing) and even admitted he now assumes that all large dogs are puppy eaters and child biters. I pointed out that we were surrounded by children and Shasta was more interested in getting pets and giving kisses than trying to be a child biter. I also let him know that she is very puppy friendly as she's still a puppy herself and she just wants to spend her life playing with other dogs. My husband just flat out told him he was ignorant and would end up raising a dog that is afraid of everything and everyone. lol.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> I try not to think to much into it past the fear factor. Some people might be "stupid" but some also have an honest fear.
> 
> I am TERRIFIED of spiders. If you have a pet spider and bring it out around me thinking to be funny, I WILL swat out at it and possibly kill it if I can't run away. I've hurt myself before from seeing them and falling over a chair backwards.
> 
> ...


I am right there with you...if I saw some1 walking a tarantula I would pee myself while running away :crazy: I totally get your point there...I had an incident in the bathroom once...just got out of the shower, bent over to brush out my hair, and there was this HUGE brown recluse on the wall INCHES from my face. I FREAKED, slammed backwards into the door, buck naked n dripping wet, scrambled out the door like a lunatic barely clutching my towel, screaming like a banshee  My stepson n DH were in the living room (I was also preggers...LOL!) while I was in complete naked freak out mode screaming KILL IT! I get the spider thing....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm with you guys... there's nothing creepier than a spider. I don't care how big or small they are, nothing scares me more. A snake is a very close second though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I'm with you guys... there's nothing creepier than a spider. I don't care how big or small they are, nothing scares me more. A snake is a very close second though.


 
spiders, bugs, reptiles, amphibians. no thank you!!!!! They can stay far away from me!!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am absolutely PETRIFIED of GSD's! ALways have been.
Owning one is a lot easier, and I'm sure I won't be afraid of my dog, but won't go anywhere near another GSD.

In Kira's puppy obedience class, there's a 5.5 month old 95lb GSD. When I walked into the class for the first time, the puppy turned towards me, and greeted me with the trademark deep bark. I froze in my shoes, frightened to death.
I finally came face to face during one of the first socialization exercises, where the trainer put all the pups and their handlers in a circle, and asked that we pass our pups to the right, and meet and greet our new pup with praise and treats.
When that 95lb pup ended up with me, he slobbered all over my hand like a big baby.
So I'll say that 90% of fear is the intimidating factor, and overall reputation of the breed.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have friends who are terrified of my little pink bird that weighs 45 grams. People are silly. 

Although being afraid of a german shepherd makes more sense since they are capable of killing you. The worst my bird can do is poop on you :/. I don't think it's too weird when people are afraid of german shepherds, I just think it's weird when people are afraid of MY german shepherd because he's such a friendly doofus.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry but I had to :rofl: at Jinx 'blowing raspberries"! That is so cute! :wub:

I've never seen anyone shy away from Molly but I think having floppy ears has a lot to do with that!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I have friends who are terrified of my little pink bird that weighs 45 grams. People are silly.
> 
> Although being afraid of a german shepherd makes more sense since they are capable of killing you. The worst my bird can do is poop on you :/. I don't think it's too weird when people are afraid of german shepherds, *I just think it's weird when people are afraid of MY german shepherd because he's such a friendly doofus*.


Heres a good point. I can get it from the stereo type but I guess more ticked off people stay on the bandwagon instead of making their own minds up. Come on if you look at Jinx for a second she makes you laugh even out in the front yard shes wagging her tail so hard her entire body wiggles. If someone talks to her she sits on their feet crying to be pet like they are her long lost best friend. She pees with a carebear for petes sake!!! Or like last night she brought a carebear to bed. She knows darn well toys are not allowed in bed and when I asked if she had a carebear in my bed she laid on top of it hiding it and wagged her tail at me. Then I told her I knew she had it and she started whining.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

bianca said:


> Sorry but I had to :rofl: at Jinx 'blowing raspberries"! That is so cute! :wub:
> 
> I've never seen anyone shy away from Molly but I think having floppy ears has a lot to do with that!


OH BIANCA THANK YOU! Don't be sorry that's more what the story was about but I guess I worded everything wrong. It was more of a light hearted "I just don't get it" then an actual one and people focused in on the "why" more then the dork herself. My bad shouldn't have worded it like I did but it really was more her being the dork she is constantly she just cracks me up. Maybe I should start an ongoing thread of the things our dogs do being clowns... this dog will do anything to get a laugh and I'm so thankful for that too because it's been the only thing to keep me going and laughing through this deployment.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I had Gunny on the porch with me Halloween night. Most kids where fine with him, there were a couple who stood frozen as soon as they saw him. One asked if he was a wolf. Too funny.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I am right there with you...if I saw some1 walking a tarantula I would pee myself while running away :crazy: I totally get your point there...I had an incident in the bathroom once...just got out of the shower, bent over to brush out my hair, and there was this HUGE brown recluse on the wall INCHES from my face. I FREAKED, slammed backwards into the door, buck naked n dripping wet, scrambled out the door like a lunatic barely clutching my towel, screaming like a banshee  My stepson n DH were in the living room (I was also preggers...LOL!) while I was in complete naked freak out mode screaming KILL IT! I get the spider thing....


:spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl: I don't care who you are- that right there is making me laugh so hard I almost peed my pants- I'm sure it wasn't funny for you at the time!! I hate spiders too, and have many a trip/fall incident to get away from them. 

Jinx also cracked me up- I haven't really seen Dooney do anything again after I have laughed at her- will have to try this and see if I can get her to repeat behavior!

I have the same problem when I walk Dooney- most people will go to the other side of the street, unless they see us regularly on our evening walks and have watched her grow up. Now when I put Dooney's backpack on her for our walks- those SAME people will come across the road *TO US* to ask if they can pet her, they see the pack and I think they just assume "service dog" therefore she is safe... I had her out on Halloween as well (she did excellent) with her back pack on (carrying our water- LOL) and I can't even begin to tell you how many - "oh look a K9/cop dog" and heard several kids/parents whisper to their friends/kids- that is a working dog you aren't allowed to pet it" but no one ran to the other side to get away from us- in fact some walked a little too close for comfort 

My best friend is petrified of GSD's - she was attacked when she was little- she was fine with Skye because she was white- but a black and red attacked her- so she refuses to come to my house anymore- which since she lives 7 hours away isn't a big deal.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I get it, honestly I do. I didn't before. I would actually get pissed off that people would make that wide wide circle around us while we walked and stare at my dog waiting for him to do something. 

The reality of it is that I see him as a goof ball and the mush that he is. 

But GSD's are intimidating to look at even without the preconceived notion that they are aggressive man-eaters the movies portray them as. 

GSD's command a certain level of respect. They walk tall and proud, are assertive, and have those pointy alert ears and narrow eyes that give them a more "adult" look. 

Patricia McConnell said it well in one of her books - she described how even ewes would let corgis and collies harass them, nip them, and generally push them around in herding trials and those same ewes will be huddled up in the opposite side of the field when a GSD calmly walks in.

They are "adult like" in appearance and much more intimidating to look at.

Now you can add the preconceived fear of GSD's.

Plus, here's another thing I noticed - ever look at a boxer or rottie for example? Their lips totally cover their teeth which are not that large to begin with so what you see is cheeks and tongue  Now look at a GSD - that narrow mouth and pointy large teeth. All you see is teeth. Same goes for dobes. All you see is teeth lol

Anyway, that's why I'm not too worried about it anymore. If someone is afraid I try to accommodate them and understand that GSD's are intimidating dogs to be around even if they are the best breed all around


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is really fluffy which makes him look bigger than 85 lbs. I find that most women think he's a big friendly goofy puppy and aren't afraid of him at all, but men seem to be very leery of him. Maybe because he's so dark but I haven't seen many strange men want to pet him or get near him.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it has a lot to do with how our dogs act with us and how they act with other people. Sasha is a complete drama queen, goof ball, lovey dovey, brat, weirdo, etc. with me. She's not that way with other people. She's not mean, generally, but she's not her normal quirky self. She's serious. I think if all you'd ever seen was the serious side you may not be afraid, but cautious. Even having one myself I would never just walk up to one I didn't know. 

For example. Sasha and I were on a walk with my friend one day and I noticed this big ol' golden wandering around. I didn't really think too much of it (people around here sometimes take leash laws lightly) until the dog started crossing and re crossing a busy street. So I was like, "Crap." because the dog lover in me couldn't just keep walking. So I handed Sasha to my friend and I went up and took the dog by the collar and looked for a tag. I then took the leash off of Sasha, grabbed her by the collar, put the leash on the other dog, and walked him home. Now, having owned a golden and been around multiple goldens throughout my life I can say that they are, for the most part, very people/stranger safe. Not all of them, but the breed as a whole tends to be that way. I don't know if I would do that with a GSD I didn't know. I _might_ just because I would never forgive myself if the dog got hit. However, I may be more likely to call the police to take care of it for me if it were a GSD.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I can completely understand a fear of GSD's. My friend growing up had a HUGE male Shepherd called Steinberg or Steiny and I was scared to death of him. He was an outside dog so was big, wooly and would run up to the car when you drove in barking and snarling. Once someone in the house told him you were ok, he would become the biggest softy around. 
I knew that dog for years and I was still nervous about petting him. I find that GSD's tend to look like they've locked in on you; ears forward, staring, constantly watching every move you make even when they are not fussed about what your doing. They are generally imposing to be around. 
I'm not scared of Rio and I know she is a soft soul but I wouldn't pet her if she wasn't mine. I'd be to wary. 
I'm used to not having many visitors over since we got Rio but then again my house is refered to as the Horror House because of the rats lol..


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with NewbieShepherd, but the only two dogs I've ever been threatened with in all my years of running (and I run solely outside on the roads, all year long) was a rottie and a---yep. Golden Retriever. Goddamn dog was just about to jump me even though I'd stopped and was standing still until the owner opened the door. It was snarling, showing it's teeth, tail straight out and huge and was coming right at me fast--of course, no apology from the owner even though it was in the middle of the road and I'd stopped as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it past experience ,sterotype and whether or what dog you were raised around . I as aKirby sweeper sales person had a dobie take an old fashioned wood screen door down and put me into my car.I have been more paranoid re dobies until I met one named Helmut when I went to a stable to ride . he had floppy ears and was the biggest pet me boy I've ever met. His mother who I believe might have been a rescue was a big sweetie to.People really think that all pits are vicious based on what the media says. . I have a friend whose grandparents remember the police dogs from the 60's and see Gsd' as scary.My Mom s side of the family has dogs but believes GSD's are evil .These are al sporting dog people so yeah pretty different then a Lab.I on the other hand had a bad experience w/ a really not friendly Chesapeake. Im pretty comfortable w/ all dogs but neighbors have a cane corso if hes loose Id call the police and them. Neighbors spaniel mix they were put in car and taken home.Ihad another job once as a security guard and i had to transport a white GSD who hated all humans but a few. I drove a Gremlinand Karl would be tethered in the back and goes insane when you touched the brakes. I would get him to the guy who was to work him and let him get him out of the car.One day I had had it and hit the brakes w/out warning and Karl smacked his head into the seat and board that barred the front seat. after that he stopped being 6in from neck.If Karl is the only GSD you mett you would probably cross the street or go to a new neighborhood


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Because not everybody trains their dogs, and their protective nature makes them more likely to bite when they are "annoyed." Even I would give a GSD plenty of space while walking down the street, just because I don't know the dog. 

My little brother was bitten by a GSD when he was 4 years old. He saw a stray laying in the shade near our house and went over to pet him. The dog bit him. All the neighbors helped my father search for the dog, and it was caught and held for rabies testing, or whatever they did in the 1960s. I'm guessing it was PTS.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you get it that people are afraid of things?



Holmeshx2 said:


> I honestly don't get how people can be afraid of GSD's. Yeah I know they do police work etc... however they are such clowns and just all around goofballs I don't get how you can be afraid of them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, you went from not getting it to getting it
in 2 posts.  :crazy:



Holmeshx2 said:


> >>>>>I get that fact but I guess for me its harder to understand because of my personality. <<<<<
> 
> If I dont know something I HAVE to research and learn it
> 
> ...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> wow, you went from not getting it to getting it
> in 2 posts.  :crazy:


Well I'm going to assume it's the lack of sleep that makes me really want to be a smart --- right now at your snide comments. As I said in another post it wasn't meant as literal as it is being taken. It was meant as a more light hearted comment. Kind of like when someone does someone has been super busy and accomplished a ton of stuff that day and someone says "I don't know how you do it".. they obviously understand how its done but its more a figure of speech. I also already said that it was my fault for using a poor choice of words in my original post that it was really support to be about Jinx being a goof ball then the actual break down of how people can be afraid of a GSD. 

I get people have fears I get GSD's have a major presense about them. As stated before it was meant light hearted the story was about Jinx's goofball actions as I previously stated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was being funny and sarcastic. i missed where you said you got it,
got it.



doggiedad said:


> wow, you went from not getting it to getting it
> in 2 posts.  :crazy:





Holmeshx2 said:


> Well I'm going to assume it's the lack of sleep that makes me really want to be a smart --- right now at your snide comments. As I said in another post it wasn't meant as literal as it is being taken. It was meant as a more light hearted comment. Kind of like when someone does someone has been super busy and accomplished a ton of stuff that day and someone says "I don't know how you do it".. they obviously understand how its done but its more a figure of speech. I also already said that it was my fault for using a poor choice of words in my original post that it was really support to be about Jinx being a goof ball then the actual break down of how people can be afraid of a GSD.
> 
> I get people have fears I get GSD's have a major presense about them. As stated before it was meant light hearted the story was about Jinx's goofball actions as I previously stated.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i was being funny and sarcastic. i missed where you said you got it,
> got it.


I apologize then. Like I said combination of major lack of sleep and the fact you generally make "digs" in your posts and I apparently took it wrong. I'm sorry


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sarcasm is a dig but i found humor in sarcasm.



doggiedad said:


> i was being funny and sarcastic. i missed where you said you got it,
> got it.





Holmeshx2 said:


> I apologize then. Like I said combination of major lack of sleep and the fact you generally make "digs" in your posts and I apparently took it wrong. I'm sorry


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Keep in mind that *most* GSD owners that do a good job in raising and training their dogs are going to fall on the right side of the bell curve in terms of doggie know-how. GSDs require the owner to be on their toes and ready to nip any obsessive or boredom problems in the bud. That gives us (good GSD owners) a leg up in reading and knowing when and what kind of dog to steer clear of. 

I will freely admit I'm "that guy" that will fall all over myself to interact with any dog I see. I can't help myself, I simply adore dogs. My body language screams "friendly human that knows the good puppy spots" and I generally am successful in greeting strange dogs. Lots of my friends call me a whisperer, which is a load of bunk. Like I said I genuinely LOVE dogs and dogs are masters at reading expressions and body positioning, hence dogs see my eagerness to interact on friendly terms. 

Two weeks ago I walked out of a coffee shop with my (amazing) mocha and saw what looked to be a Chinook. A rare and neat dog and heeded the siren call of dog. I approached the owner and asked if the dog was indeed a Chinook. Turns out the animal was a coyote/GSD (possible greyhound too) hybrid. She was aloof as any GSD I've run across and really had no interest in me whatsoever. That is until I wicked up the charm and went wiggly and silly. The owner must have thought I'd lost my mind, but the dog understood the language and paid attention to me. I got my rubs in and even a playful scruff in which the dog did a little happy dance. Dog are social critters and in general terms WANT to be friendly, that is possibly why I love them so much.


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

It seems that every decade a different dog gets a bad rep. In the 80's from what I remember the GSD (in the UK at least) got it really bad until the pitbull took over as public enemy number 1. These images stick with people. Also they are big, have big teeth & are used by police to bite criminals! So if you're not a big dog person I can understand how a GSD could put you on edge. You have to remember that most people, not even GSD owners, hang out on here all day learning about dogs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> But GSD's are intimidating to look at even without the preconceived notion that they are aggressive man-eaters the movies portray them as.


Yes they are, most of us who got our dogs because of the "protection factor" got them because they don't look like mild mannered fluff balls that nobody would take seriously. I personally like dogs with dark faces because they look that much more intimidating and I don't want people to know that they are truly *****-cats.

But also there's this...your dog is good with _you._ You would not want it to be good with Joe Blow walking down the sidewalk, because that's not the nature of a GSD. A GSD with correct temperament is going to be "aloof". They aren't supposed to like strangers.

It always amused me (and pissed me off to an extent!) when I was much younger and worked delivering pizzas. I came upon many dogs and the good owners would simply tell me, "No he's not good with strangers (a Chow Chow)". The idiots would say "Oh he doesn't bite!" and they meant "He doesn't bite ME!", no matter what the breed, even if a dog is fine with the owners, doesn't mean they are fine with "trespassers"!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I was once VERY afraid of GSD's. VERY! There was a road back behind where I grew up that was a shortcut to the baseball park, where myself and young friends would go watch the boys play ball.  The neighbor had a GSD that was leashed 95% of the time, but he'd go INSANE barking, running out the leash and so forth. We'd walk quickly, we were young and scared. Then he wasn't leashed one day and came after us barking and really freaking out. I was only about 10, 12 years old and I was petrified. Thankfully the owner called him back, but we were sure he was going to eat us. Never walked that road again.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Yes they are, most of us who got our dogs because of the "protection factor" got them because they don't look like mild mannered fluff balls that nobody would take seriously. I personally like dogs with dark faces because they look that much more intimidating and I don't want people to know that they are truly *****-cats.
> 
> But also there's this...your dog is good with _you._ You would not want it to be good with Joe Blow walking down the sidewalk, because that's not the nature of a GSD. A GSD with correct temperament is going to be "aloof". They aren't supposed to like strangers.
> 
> It always amused me (and pissed me off to an extent!) when I was much younger and worked delivering pizzas. I came upon many dogs and the good owners would simply tell me, "No he's not good with strangers (a Chow Chow)". The idiots would say "Oh he doesn't bite!" and they meant "He doesn't bite ME!", no matter what the breed, even if a dog is fine with the owners, doesn't mean they are fine with "trespassers"!


Personally I don't mind people knowing Jinx is friendly. I want her to be friendly with them unless they mean harm and I hope she would know the difference if not then whatever I'd rather her be more friendly then more aggressive. I've had fear aggressive dogs and they were a pain to deal with Jinx isn't fully in standard because she LOVES everyone. Granted shes only a year so that may still change some but she seeks out attention from people and acts like they are her best friend. If someone is at the door she barks like a fool but as soon as I welcome them in she shuts up and starts squeeking in delight that someone is here. 

Im not sure but I guess I'm one of those "idiots" because I tell people she's friendly I never say they don't bite because they have teeth and can if something happens so I just say shes friendly. I did once tell a little girl she wasn't trying to bite her because the girl kept reaching over her head and Jinx would look up at her hand and she would pull it back I told her she wasn't trying to bite her she just wanted to see what the girl was doing and she would just lick her hand (been there a ton of times I know what shes doing)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a GSD owner that goes to the park (not dog park) where I go that is perpetuating fear of GSDs. He has a big, dark, long-haired GSD that challenges (fiercely) every dog that passes by. The dog is loud and obnoxious. He is 100 pound 3 year-old and uncut. Everyone goes the other way when he is coming through. It has gotten so that the owner avoids other people/dogs because he knows his dog is that way but he makes no corrections. So, when I showed up with my mild-mannered female everyone automatically avoided her .... for a while ... until she won everyone over.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a really cute story by the way. I meant to mention that in my first post. They really are such goof balls. Your husband probably wouldn't appreciate it if she ate your ring though  lol!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Im not sure but I guess I'm one of those "idiots" because I tell people she's friendly I never say they don't bite because they have teeth and can if something happens so I just say shes friendly.


Um...that is not what I meant at all...sorry you feel that way. 
I mean people that refused to put their dog away, until I had the pizza place call them and tell them I would not deliver the pizza until they did put them up (they would not let me out of my car). I then went back, the brought the pizza up and once I turned around to head back to my car, they let the "nice" dogs out again, and I barely made it to my car in one piece!
And by "the dogs are nice to THEM", I mean that a dog usually does not bite the owner, but will not hesitate to bite other people, yet they deny it. If your dog is (and you are) like that I guess lump yourself into that category. If not, then don't...!

BTW in our area (very remote), we got a GSD to help deter people from breaking into our home and property so I'd prefer to keep the fact he's a sweetheart to myself. Just the presence of our GSD out in our yard deters people from coming around.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

It really does suck. I went to Pet Smart the other day for some socialization, and just to walk around. These people come inside, and apparently they saw Riley. Well, these people walk inside. I was standing by the door, and they looked at her, and went completely around us, and went to the snakes, I was standin by the snakes, but not like right there. I was like wow, she's just a puppy, she doesn't bite, she's trained, and highly socialized. I got no reply, they walked off. 


Then I was walking down my neighbourhood road, and this lady and her 4-5 year old were outside. Well the little girl started walking towards us. She wanted to pet the puppy. I was about to ask the mom if it was okay (I don't know if the little girl is allergic to dogs' or what). The mother then starts screaming" That dog is going to bite you! That is a bad breed of dog, never go near it, do you understand!? Then the little girl replied" Okay mommy." :shocked:I politly looked at her and said" My dog doesn't bite." Then I walked away. Seriously, I think I KNOW MY DOG! Like geez, I know my dogs' signals/body language. 


I have loved German Shepherd Dogs since I was little. Even though I was literally attacked, the dang dog really loved to chew on my face, my arms, my legs, and nose. I will never forget that, but that didn't stop me. I was also attacked by a Labrador who loved to chew my leg and arm. Didn't stop me from loving the breed too. All though, the German Shepherd will the be breed I own for the rest of my life!! I totally agree they're goofballs. Riley sure enough is a goofball!! Two more things, I was attacked by a Dachshund who loved my my hands, face, legs, etc (I'm not talking about playful either) same with a Shi-tzu! All the dogs' I was attacked by were not playing! I don't know how I set them off in the first place!! Oh well, I will forever love all breeds of dogs' no matter what.


Not every Lab is a good dog.
Not every Pit Bull is a mean dog.
You might be walking down the street, and see a Pomeranian that might eat your feet.
The fact is, not all dogs' are mean, and not all dogs' are good. No matter what the breed is!

~Destiny Reddoch~

aw::gsdsit::gsdhead:


----------

